# ilh



## tzesyneas

Merhaba hepinize!
Türk bir romanın değerlendirmesini okurken ''ilh'' kelimesini gördüm. Aşagıya yazının bir kısmı veririm: 
''[...]roman boyunca, Beyoğlu hayatını anlatırken, o dünyanın kelimelerini kullanıyor: [...]prototipik, piyano, helezon, konfeti serpantiler...ilh..''

''ilh'' kelimesinin anlamı nedir? Sözlükta bir anlam bulamadım. Bana ''v.b.'', ''v.s.'' gibi geliyor. Fakat, sizin daha doğru bir açıklamanız olduğundan eminim.

Şimdiden teşekkür ederim


----------



## Rallino

> ''[...]roman boyunca, Beyoğlu hayatını anlatırken, o dünyanın  kelimelerini kullanıyor: [...]prototipik, piyano, helezon, konfeti  serpantiler...ilh..''




"ilh" sözcüğünden sonra cümle nasıl devam ediyor acaba, onu da yazabilir misiniz? 

Birkaç yerde aradım; ancak "ilh" diye bir sözcük bulunmuyor. _İlahî _ya da _ilahiyat_ın kısaltması olabilir diye düşünüyorum.


----------



## tzesyneas

Maalesef bir devamı yok. Değerlendirmeyi yazan paragrafı böyle bitirir: ''[...]serpantiler...ilh.. ''
Sonraki paragraf yazarın adıyla başlar ve romana konu olduğu başka bir meseleden bahseder.


----------



## macrotis

Osmanlıca'daki _ilâ âhirihi_ (sonuna kadar=to/until its end) deyiminin kısaltması. Ahir, *ahir ömründe* deyiminden ve *ahiret* kelimesinden tanıdığımız aynı kelime. Aslı Arapça ancak deyimi ilk oluşturan biz miyiz yoksa onlar mı, bilmiyorum. Bugün kullandığımız _ve saire_ (vs) ve daha yeni olan _ve benzerleri_ (vb) yerine kullanılıyordu. İngilizcesi _and so on_ ya da _etc._ (et cetera).

Arapça Wiki'de ilgili makale.


----------



## tzesyneas

Macrotis cevabınıza çok teşekkür ederim. Bana çok yardımcı oluyorsunuz. Metnin üslubuna da tarihine de uygun bu ifade.


----------



## Rallino

macrotis said:


> Osmanlıca'daki _ilâ âhirihi_ (sonuna kadar=to/until its end) deyiminin kısaltması. Ahir, *ahir ömründe* deyiminden ve *ahiret* kelimesinden tanıdığımız aynı kelime. Aslı Arapça ancak deyimi ilk oluşturan biz miyiz yoksa onlar mı, bilmiyorum. Bugün kullandığımız _ve saire_ (vs) ve daha yeni olan _ve benzerleri_ (vb) yerine kullanılıyordu. İngilizcesi _and so on_ ya da _etc._ (et cetera).
> 
> Arapça Wiki'de ilgili makale.



Ben de öğrenmiş oldum, teşekkür ederim.


----------



## zorspas

tzesyneas said:


> Merhaba hepinize!
> Türk*çe* bir romanın değerlendirmesini okurken ''ilh'' kelimesini gördüm. Aşa*ğ*ı*d*a yazının bir kısmı*nı* *verdim/veriyorum*:
> ''[...]roman boyunca, Beyoğlu hayatını anlatırken, o dünyanın kelimelerini kullanıyor: [...]prototipik, piyano, helezon, konfeti serpantiler...ilh..''
> 
> ''ilh'' kelimesinin anlamı nedir? Sözlükt*e* bir anlam bulamadım. Bana ''v.b.'', ''v.s.'' gibi geliyor. Fakat, sizin daha doğru bir açıklamanız olduğundan eminim.
> 
> Şimdiden teşekkür ederim


----------

